# Canon Updates DPP and EOS Movie Utility



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 21, 2015)

```
<p>Canon has done a minor update to Digital Photo Profession as well as adding EOS 5DS and EOS 5DS R support to EOS movie utility.</p>
<p><b>Digital Photo Professional 4.3.1</b></p>
<ul>
<li>Fixes a malfunction where images are not displayed correctly in certain environments when the picture style “Fine Detail” is selected</li>
</ul>
<p>Download: <a href="http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/support/professional/professional_cameras/eos_digital_slr_cameras/eos_5d_mark_iii#DriversAndSoftware" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">Canon Digital Photo Professional 4.3.1</a></p>
<p><b>EOS Movie Utility 1.3</b></p>
<ul>
<li>Supports EOS 5DS, EOS 5DS R.</li>
</ul>
<p>Download: <a href="http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/support/professional/professional_cameras/eos_digital_slr_cameras/eos_5d_mark_iii#DriversAndSoftware" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">EOS MOVIE Utility 1.3</a></p>
```


----------



## JRPhotos (Sep 21, 2015)

Canon says that this came out on 8/17?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 21, 2015)

Downloading now. Thanks!


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## Click (Sep 23, 2015)

Thanks for sharing


----------

